# Need mounting ideas!



## GAcooner94 (Nov 24, 2012)

Went to my secret honey he this morning and killed a huge drake mallard that came in in the first wave if ducks an decided I would mount him! Does anyone have some unique ideas on positions or styles?? Pictures would be great!


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 24, 2012)

Do yourself and the bird a favor and use a taxidermist that specializes in waterfowl. A good waterfowl taxidermist, who is familiar with waterfowl anatomy, can give you the best ideas for your particular bird. When I take a bird in, I just tell them to decide once he has the bird thawed and can get a good look at it.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 24, 2012)

Since you are in Newnan I will say to stay away from Taylor kinna (tk taxidermy). He is in Carrollton and only does birds but I've got a couple buffleheads that I'm ashamed to show to anyone that he did last year. His "portfolio" pics looked great and he was recommended by someone but he ruined the ducks I sent him.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 24, 2012)

To me a mallard drake looks best cupped and coming in.  I have one flying, and my next will be cupped.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 24, 2012)

Same duck, different angles.

Dana Stanford taxidermy.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Nov 24, 2012)

I use Lee Johnson uniques taxidermy in fairburn look up his website he is the best around we aren't new to mounting we have 7 birds already on the wall he is just too pretty not to mount! And that is an awesome mount I will consider that one!


----------



## GAcooner94 (Nov 24, 2012)

I was thinking possibly this!


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 25, 2012)

Dana Stanford.....hands down
Or, Birdman Studios.....
My two choices


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 25, 2012)

larry stewart is the man! i like a dead hang... mine will be sittin on driftwood pruning his wing... flying is just so common...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 25, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> larry stewart is the man! i like a dead hang... mine will be sittin on driftwood pruning his wing... flying is just so common...



larry stewart has my duck as well. i came highly recommended from everyone i talked to.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 25, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> larry stewart has my duck as well. i came highly recommended from everyone i talked to.



larry is the man.. best in the area on birds by far! savannah river does good work as well but i take all my stuff to larry.. he has a true pair of mallards that i should be getting back this week... will post pics when i get them back... he has done two turkeys for me as well that were phenomenal...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dead mount with some old barn wood for a base, a Peter's box and a couple paper shells


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 25, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Dead mount with some old barn wood for a base, a Peter's box and a couple paper shells



that would be a hard one to beat...


----------



## GAcooner94 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't like the dead hangs with just one duck though


----------

